# Hamilton Electric Railroads



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Finally completed my search for all three Hamilton Electric Railroad Specials.










Hamilton RR Special "50" is all s/steel with the nicks in the s/steel bezel
Hamilton RR Special "51" is s/steel case but with 10K GF bezel
Hamilton RR Special "52" is all 10K GF

"50" and "51" are fairly common, and I have several examples of these, but the "52" seems to be much rarer. Mine is the only one I've ever seen. All three were released in 1963; all have screw down back and all have a special micro-regulator for more accurate timing.

Cheers

Paul

*Hamilton RR Special "52"*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good on you Paul.....

I like the steel one best, I take it it diddnt have the same red seconds hand as the others?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Well done Paul,

I love the minute and hour hands, very elegant.

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Good on you Paul.....
> 
> I like the steel one best, I take it it diddnt have the same red seconds hand as the others?


Bugger...you would notice that, wouldn't you!







To be honest, I'm not sure, but I suspect it should also be a red hand as the other two....better do a little more in-depth research...although it did come with that fine black hand, and I rather like it.

Not a problem changing it, since I've loads of spare red lightening bolt hands....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Excellent trio of Electrics Paul


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> ..although it did come with that fine black hand, and I rather like it.


I like it too, i think it's much more in keeping with the other hands.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Congratulations Paul, (isn't it surprising how jealousy can make you hate so easily














) fine set of pieces there. Checked the lottery and only one number again, so won't be making you an offer









Maybe Bill would know from Knut's forum, about the red hand? he seems to have pictures of lots of items? maybe he's got one of that model ?


----------

